# Account condition sheet



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

I was reading this site last Fall, I believe, and someone said something about an "account condition form", or something like that. I'm looking for a form so that I can fill in the blanks when I arrive at an account to plow. Something like weather conditions, amount of snow, wind conditions, drifting, etc. I'm trying to keep better records in the future incase of a court case due to someone slipping or something like that. Anyone heard of anything like this. I'm probably going to make up my own but I was looking for some ideas.


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

I saw that too. Some people had mentioned not to make it too long or it probably wouldn't get used. This applies more for hired help than yourself I would think.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

SNOW PLOWING TIME REPORT

Date Start time Temp. Snow "

Forecast


Location Start Finish Snow amount Weather Conditions


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

That didn't work well. Thats what I made up, it's missing the columns though. Basically put in conditions at beginning and end of route, with room for changes from job to job. MIne is in wps. and I couldn't figure out how to attach it.


----------



## Makndust (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks for the ideas 
I am going to be running the pickup instead of my wife from March 1 on and thought that it would be a good record keeping idea.


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I use plow logs for everything I do. My employees, subs, and myself fill them out. I tell my employees, if they don't fill them out, I can't pay them because I don't know what they did. They never hesitate to fill them out! I even fill them out, just incase I would ever need them. In mine, I have: arrival time, lot condition, services performed, abnormal conditions, areas salted, salt used, and departure time. They help me figure out time at properties, salt usage, etc. Very handy to have.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Try this thread...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7298&highlight=Snow+Report


----------

